# CPC or CPC-H



## tdnguyen79 (Sep 22, 2010)

Couple years ago, I finished my medical billing coding/billing program, but did not pass my test.  Since then I have been working in hospital as Admission/Registration Rep, but now I think I need to take my certification.  After reading some post, I see people having diffuculty finding work with certification.  I was wondering if it is worth taking and which one should I take?  Thank you.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Sep 24, 2010)

What kind of coding expereince do you have, office or facility?  What type of coding are you looking to do, physician, outpatient or inpatient?  Ask yourself these questions and do some research in your local area and then decide which one is the best fit for your career path.


----------



## emmieg1@yahoo.com (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi there

You already have an advantage. You work for a Hospital. Now you need to go find out who is the hiring manager for coders and tell her you want to take the test. Ask her the job possibilities after you are certified. Hospitals offer jobs from within and you are already an established employee. Network. Go to charter meetings.

Good Luck

Emmie Gouvisis CPC-A


----------

